# 1965 GTO Valley Pan



## sidthecpa (Jun 7, 2018)

Being a "newby", I want to thank all of you for sharing your time and experience with those of us who love GTO's. I'm in the process of having my 1965 GTO restored and have a question about the valley pan. The car originally had a 4 brl carb. I bought a tri power intake and carbs some years ago and thought there was a difference in the valley pan for the tri power. I can't find anything definitive in the research I've done. Any advice or comments would be appreciated.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

*welcome*

fairly sure you need the style with the pcv in the rear and your good to go ...

Scott


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> fairly sure you need the style with the pcv in the rear and your good to go ...
> 
> Scott


The 4bbl will fit but if you are redoing the motor or taking the intake off, just get one for the tri power as it fits better.

Here is mine:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

All '65-'66 valley pans are the same, with the PCV in the rear. No worries. Be sure to peen the pan edges flat, glue the gasket to the pan only and let it set before you install. When you install, torque in stages, and go super, super light so you don't suck in and warp the pan or do what a friend of mine did and break the boss in the engine block. I use flat washers coated with RTV under both hold-down bolts to prevent leakage, too. Good luck.


----------



## sidthecpa (Jun 7, 2018)

Thanks for the info.


----------

